# Small annoying leak



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello folks. Can anyone help please?

I have a small leak in the floor cab. It's like a small constant drip. But enough to cause a problem in that the carpet is getting soaked and needs replacing. Can't replace unless I get the leak sealed.

Its along the foot pan where it is bolted to the engine area. 

I have tried

Areldite.
Metal to metal epoxy resin.
Creeping crack seal.

But I still have a small weep. If anyone has successfully sealed a small but constant leak please advise how you succeeded.

Many thanks


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You have not mentioned where the leak is on the outside, which is where the repair must take place. I am guessing that it is around the area below your windscreen. Homebase has a 'magic' leak sealer that you can put onto even wet surfaces. There is also the tape used in guttering that you could try.
If you cannot find the leak, I am thinking that you could paint the outside area with a soapy solution and blow an airline from the inside and look for bubbles.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for the early reply Alan. Got the name of the 'magic leak sealer' or is that the name. Anyway, off to homebase tootsweet.

The leak is from the engine compartment and because of the engine being in the way I cannot get to see it. So, I need to seal it in the cab entry site. Can't afford, don't want to take the engine out.

Will keep you posted. Ta.


----------

